# Premier test aptitude échouer



## El-brock (6 Jun 2015)

Bonjour j'ai échouer mon 1 er test d'aptitude et mon problème c'est que j'ai un trouble d'attention et que pour lais math je ne suis pas rapide et que si je le fait une 2 me fois j'ai peur de ne pas réussir le minimum pour passer. Ça fait 2 ans que je nais pas faite de math j'ai fini mon seg 5 ya 10 mois et j'ai eu une peine d'amour et je prend des antidépresseurs et Acose de ça même si je passe peut-être les test aptitude je ne sais pas si j'ai des chance vu que je prend dais pilule. PS je ne me suis jamais droguer et j'ai toujours être un travailleur et je nais pas de casier judiciaire je respecte les lois civil et j'ai jamais eu de problème d'alcool aussi mais mon défaut c'est que j'ai des trouble d'apprentissage et j'ai pleure que cela me pose problème. J'ai 19ans et la job que je voulais faire 1choix sapeur de combat 2em choix infranterie 3ème rien.


----------



## KingWongQc (6 Jun 2015)

je crois que ta meilleure option est d'aller à ton centre de recrutement et discuter de ta situation avec un recruteur.


----------



## greythunders99 (21 Jun 2015)

Je te conseillerais de faire des exercices de pratique, puisque tu dois attendre deux mois minimum avant de pouvoir le refaire et prendre le temps de remonter la pente(dépression). Ce qui peut jouer contre toi, c'est ton déficit d'attention, même si tu es médicamenté et la dépression... Je crois que le TDAH est une raison pour laquelle ton médical pourrait se voir refusé et t'empêcher d'être déclaré apte à l'enrôlement. Donc, tu peux soit: continuer à te battre et à faire tout ton possible et voir, si tu es apte à l'enrôlement malgré cela. Cependant, ne prends pas pour acquis et n'espère pas trop pour rien, des fois où ça ne fonctionnerait pas... Donc, en attendant, je te conseille de trouver un métier au civil ou un DEP qui t'intéresse et qui te mènera à un métier que tu aimeras quand même. (surtout que l'approbation du médical peut être très longue). Ce sont les meilleurs conseils que je peux te donner. À toi de voir maintenant!

Bonne chance!


----------



## Les Paul jr (17 Jul 2015)

Salut, 

Je te conseille fortement de régler tes problèmes personnelles qui pourraient jouer contre toi pour rentrer dans les forces ( DEPRESSION ), sinon, tu risques de ne pas passer le médical.

Ensuite, travaille sur tes mathématiques! Voit un tuteur si il le faut mais entraîne toi. Tu as vu ce qu'était les problèmes du test d'aptitude, travaille cela.

N'abandonne pas & sache que rien ne presse, même si tu es en processus, prend ton temps pour être certains de passé. Les Forces seront toujours là.

Bonne chance.


----------



## erird (30 Jul 2015)

pour le test d'aptitude, sage que même des universitaire l'on couler.  maintenant que tu sais a quoi t'attendre du test, travaille la dessus.  Continu et fonce.


----------



## ShiftyQc (19 Aug 2015)

Salut à toi ! 


Et bien non sache que  tu n'es pas le seul dans cette situation. J'ai également échoué à ma première tentative et on s'entend que de voir le 3/4 du monde dans la sale de test passer à l'étape suivante alors qu'on te convoque toi dans un bureau pour t'expliquer ton échec, ce n'est clairement pas une bonne journée. Je m'en rappel comme si c'était hier et ça date de voilà 8 ans déjà. Je venais tout juste de finir mon sec 4 et j'étai super nerveux car mon objectif ultime de faire parti de la grande famille. Avec le recul, je me suis rendu compte que je n'étais pas prêt. Trop nerveux et je restai figé sur les questions que je n'étai pas certain de la réponse au lieu de passer à la suivante et revenir plus tard.


Aujourd'hui je travail mes maths, me prépare mentalement et physiquement parce que oui, je vais me réessayer 8 ans plus tard. J'ai essayé d'autres emplois, champs d'études dans le civil, mais quand tu as grandis dans des PMQ toute ta jeunesse et que tu as vécu dans le monde militaire toute ta vie ou presque, tu as l'esprit de famille et de fraternité dans le sang. Tu ne penses pas au salaire. Tu penses vraiment *FAMILLE* et aussi réussites personnel et professionnel tout en ayant l'honneur de porter l'uniforme. Voilà comment je vois la chose.

Alors je te dis fonce ! Ne vois pas ton échec comme un mur insurmontable. Prend le temps qu'il faut, tu as énormément de ressources pour t'aider. Mais n'oublis pas que toi seul aura le dernier mot sur ton avenir.

Voilà

Bonne chance camarade


----------



## cathdesl (3 Jul 2016)

Je veux entreprendre les démarches d'enrôlement moi aussi 
Vous avez tous lair A savoir de quoi le test A lair en maths est ce que c'est possible d'en savoir un peu plus  ? Si quelqu'un veut m'écrire en privé où je ne sais quoi 
Je suis nouvelle ici 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

